# Decisions Decisions.



## ChrisC (Apr 5, 2012)

Hmmmmm HTC One? Or Samsung Galaxy S2, possibly S3 time my upgrade is due! Decisions.


----------



## MBV (Apr 5, 2012)

Wait to see what the S3 is like when released.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 6, 2012)

How long until the s3 tho? 

Don't they understand that 24 month desire contracts are up?


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm aching for a decent HTC - I miss Sense too much on my S2, lovely and quick though it is


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 6, 2012)

I think this is my next phone. 32GB of internal memory. Oh yes bring it on!!! I do love HTC Sense.

*http://www.htc.com/uk/smartphones/htc-one-x/?PS=1&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term&utm_campaign=GDN - Topic - News&utm_content=cXCoXLMa5!pcrid!20350945182&mckv=cXCoXLMa5!pcrid!20350945182#specs*


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 6, 2012)

Shit no microSD card support. Oh well, still a good phone though.


----------



## Radar (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd hold on til the S3 is announced.

If it's that ball-breakingly brilliant you have to have one then you could, otherwise there will be so many 2nd hand S2s on ebay you should be able to pick up a bargain.


----------



## madamv (Apr 12, 2012)

Ooh I love my One


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 13, 2012)

HTC One X. Had enough of Samsung and Touchwiz looks too cartoony. Although I'm sure the SIII will be great.


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 15, 2012)

Well that's not such an issue, as I normally root my phones. Stick on CyanogenMod. Less resource hungry than touchwiz or HTC sense. Smoother experience.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 15, 2012)

Wait for the S3.


----------

